# "Betta Fish Care Made Easy" eBook



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

Has anybody purchased this book? Is it worth it? If anybody owns it, can you please give a quick review? 

Thanks!


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Honestly I would never pay for information when you can have it for free on the forum.


----------



## Maryrox247 (Aug 10, 2009)

i haven't purchased it but i agree with 1fish2fish. This forum helped answer all my questions about bettas and their care.


----------



## Alexanderismylife (Jun 14, 2010)

I agree with both of them. But if you really want to read it I bet they have it at a library.


----------



## dukie1346 (Mar 22, 2009)

^That would be a good idea...except that it's an online book. 

I agree, I think it's better to just get the answers and help from this forum


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

Thanks for all the replies. That is pretty much what I thought, but thought I might be missing out on some great SECRET & didn't know it - LOL!!!


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

I think my professor put it best when he said "the best information is given freely"... if I found some miracle cure for lets say, tailbiting, I wouldn't write it in a book then charge people to know it, I would write articles about it that could be accessed freely to better help those who were dealing with tail biters.


----------

